

Theoretical Degree Inquiry - imechura

Theoretically, If you had over a decade of experience working in most aspects of enterprise software including, software engineering, team leadership / management, architecture, and consulting then you decided to begin working on your bachelors degree, what major would you choose and why?<p>Right now the only thing not being considered in this theoretical exercise is CS.
======
derekja
haha, good question. I went back for my masters a few years ago in exactly
that situation (but for the masters rather than a bachelor's degree.)

I was SO certain that I wouldn't do anything in CS. I took all my undergrad
biology courses, and applied to biology grad school. And played with the
biologists some. And discovered that nobody over there really valued my CS
skills all that much! Bizarre.

But that going into a CS master's program I was able to get permission to
spend well over half my time playing with biology and just coast through the
program on my experience while picking up a new discipline in biology.

Harder to do that on an undergrad program, I guess, but I bet you can find
some way to leverage all your experience.

